# More bear permits recommended



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Summary:

https://wildlife.utah.gov/wildlife-news/2129-dwr-recommends-more-black-bear-hunting-permits.html

Full packet:

https://wildlife.utah.gov/public_meetings/rac/2017-12_rac_packet.pdf


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I guess that's a good thing? Maybe with my 9 points, I can have a .003 % greater chance to draw my tag now. 

Holy Cow, why has it become so difficult to draw a bear tag now?? My last tag was Archery for the Wasatch in 91. Drew with 1 point too. Hey now, I heard that, stop calling me that name! :mrgreen:


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I have 9 points too.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I only have 3...:-?


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I’m currently sitting on a waiting period...


----------



## Mathis (Aug 27, 2013)

Every year on our Ranch I've noticed more bears on camera and less deer. Please IM me if you are interested in some private ground to hunt on for next season.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Bear are one of those animals whose population has notably increased during my hunting lifetime. I used to figure on at least a five hour drive either north or south for a reasonable chance at getting my dogs on a bear. But no more, even in my back yard Cache unit, I was able to get a bear race going about every weekend this past season. The past two years I've caught more bear on the Cache unit than I did lions, a feat I would have thought impossible only ten years ago.

Chasing bear is a blast, I'm personally glad to see their population expanding statewide allowing more opportunities for hunters.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I think I have 10 bear points.


-DallanC


----------

